# Normales Surfen, plötzlich kein Inet mehr



## Jotho (6. März 2005)

Hallo, ich hab ein großes Problem, wenn ich wie jetzt ins Forum schreibe, irgendwelche Reviews lese, oder einfach nur das WWW durchstöber, passiert es plötzlich, das das Inet nichtmehr geht, so zack, bumm, weg isses. Laut "Netzwerkverbindungen" ist mein Inet verbunden, aber trotzdem gehts nicht. Ich kann nichtmal Drucken. Kaum starte ich den PC neu, gehts wieder, aber nach einiger Zeit... .

Das komische aber, bei mir hängen wir zu dritt im Netz, aber nur bei mir kommen diese Ausfälle, ich kann mir das nicht erklären, sie kommen auch so spontan. Manchmal gleich nachdem Hochfahren, oder beim Surfen hört das Bild plötzlich auf zu laden, dann weiß ich, man jetzt ist es schon wieder Weg.

Hat einer von euch eine Lösung dafür? Kann es ein Virus sein?

Danke im voraus
Jotho


----------



## versuch13 (6. März 2005)

Hi,

hab leider keine Lösung, wollt nur sagen, da bist du nicht alleine, mir geht es ganz genau so.

MfG


----------



## generador (6. März 2005)

Kurzes Statement wär nicht schlecht
Hast du einen Router oder wählst du so ins Internet ein
hast du DSL oder ISDN oder doch irgenetwas ganz anderes


----------



## Jotho (6. März 2005)

ne, ich hab "Kabel" internet. Und ja, ich hab einen Router, hänge auch immer im Inet, da wr Monatlich zahlen.


----------



## Claudia_aus_NRW (6. März 2005)

_*Hi,*_

 mmit welchen Anbieter gehst du denn Online? Also AOL, T-Online usw....

_Gruß Claudia_


----------



## Jotho (6. März 2005)

keinen von denen, wiegesagt hab ich Kabel, der Anbieter ist KNR, heist bei uns in Österreich so.

Site: http://www.knr.at/

Nicht lachen, ist ca. das selbe wie: http://www.asak.at/

Aber was spielt der Anbieter für eine rolle, schließlich ist das in unsrem Netzwerk nur bei mir der fall


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. März 2005)

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es vielleicht ein Hardware-Defekt ist? Würde das mal überprüfen.


----------



## generador (6. März 2005)

Hast du mal Probiert die Lan Verbindung zu deaktivieren und dann wieder aktivieren


----------



## Jotho (6. März 2005)

ja, schon mindestens eine millionen Mal, hat aber nix geholfen. Dieser "Reparieren" button bringt auch nix. IP Adresse nochmal übernehmen bringt auch nix, und ganausowenig wie "IP Adresse Automatisch beziehen".

Achja, ein Browser fehler kann es auch nicht sein, da ja ganrix geht. Sogar bei "Status von LAN-Verbindung" verändern sich die Zahlen für Empfangen - Versenden nicht. Auch kein Counterstrike oder Musikdownloads.


----------



## generador (6. März 2005)

Hast du ne Onboard oder ne Steckkarte
Wenn ja steck die mal in einen anderen Slot oder besorg dir für 3,95€ ne neue


----------



## Jotho (6. März 2005)

ich habse onboard. Mit neuestem Treiber. Ja, sogar das neueste BIOS ist am Board.

Mein Board: http://www.msi-computer.de/produkte/main_idx_view.php?Prod_id=305


----------



## AndreDau (11. März 2005)

hi @all

ich habe das gleiche problem!

ich gehe mit 2 PC´s ins internet und der geht mehrmals am tag aus dem net aber in der internet verbindung steht dass der online ist   

ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen   

meine internet verbindung ist:

T-DSL 1000 (von tiscali)
vigor series 2500 router



mfg:Andre


----------



## AndreDau (12. März 2005)

hi@all 

weiß keiner wie das geht?

ist wirklich wichtig 

mfg:Andre


----------



## MrMo (15. März 2005)

ich hab das selbe Problem

TDSL1000
mit fli4l Router.

jemand ne lösung gefunden?


----------



## Reticent (27. Juli 2005)

hm.. hab das selbe. Leider auch ohne Lösung 

TDSL3000
Acer WLAN router
Hängen PC und Laptop dran

Bei mir ist es aber erst vor kurzem aufgetaucht. Vorher war alles ok. Das erste mal hat vor 2 Tagen eingeschlagen. Die Inet verbindung ist da. Auf den Router kann ich zugreifen. Aber bei beiden Komputern geht Internet nicht. Alles steht. Sogar Ping nicht finkt.
Wenn ich der Router resete, ist nach ca. 20 sec alles wieder in Orndung. 
Das "ausschalten" des Internets (nicht der Verbindung) geschiet meistens wenn beide was großes runterladen. Z.B. Online TV 300kb. Oder ähnliches. 

Weiss nicht was los ist.


----------



## Mac van Bourg (11. September 2005)

Um auf das anfängliche Problem zurückzukommen:

Hab den Übeltäter inzwischen gefunden !
Eine Datei Namens "vsdatant.sys" im Verzeichnis \Windows\System32. Wird von ZoneAlarm eingebaut und kriegst sie mit normalen Mitteln nicht mehr gelöscht. Möglicherweise funktioniert es über den abgesicherten Modus. Ich habe von CD mit NTFS-Zugriff gebootet und das Teil gelöscht. Jetzt ist wieder Ruhe. Das kommt halt davon, wenn man "gefundene" Software ausprobiert ... ;-)

Dem einen oder anderen sollte das helfen !
Sind auch einige Verweise auf die Datei in der Reg.

Gruß
Mac


----------

